# First bottles!



## Pantaleo (Sep 26, 2011)

I finally had some time this weekend and decided to bottle a Moscato Kit and Blackberry that I started from Jam. Both had been bulk aging and could have keep on aging, but I was in need of the carboys (I have two more kits and Skeeter Pee started). I guess the addiction has set in 

Anyways, thought I would post a couple pictures. The fist pictures is of one bottle of the moscato and one of the blackberry. We are going with a Mizzou theme for our "MOscato" since we are fans (and they pay the bills - I work there  ) The carboy in the back is a secondary of another moscato kit!

The second pictures is of my lovely wife showcasing both bottles


----------



## grapeman (Sep 26, 2011)

That really is a great looking pair. Great job.


----------



## Pantaleo (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are the labels for the two. I wanted them to look like something that you could purchase from a store. I think it adds that little bit of "commercial" look to them and makes them stand out from other homemade wines that most of my family and friends have experienced (you know, the ones that are not so great  )

I created these in photoshop and printed them on Avery 5168 labels using a laser colored printer.


----------



## Flem (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations on your first bottling. They look really nice.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking pictures


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 26, 2011)

nice job ... I really like the berries image. Did you shoot that?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ 



grapeman said:


> That really is a great looking pair. Great job.


----------



## Pantaleo (Sep 26, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> nice job ... I really like the berries image. Did you shoot that?



I wish that I could say that I did. The image is being used by several people. I did get permission from the photographer to use it, though .




ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........



Not sure on which "pair" was being discussed


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 28, 2011)

As a former NE Missourian I love that you included the state on one of the bottles...Missouri really does have some fantastic wines. Both bottles are extremely eye catching. Great job! And go tigers!!


----------

